# Help!!!!! Porsche swap



## DeadRabbit80 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a 1980 Rabbit Convertible. It had the 1.6 in it. I am wanting to swap in a porsche 924S.
I am having trouble finding a transaxle to bolt up to it to keep it front wheel drive. Does anyone have any suggestions. I know this is going to be a major undertaking but i would like to do it if its possible.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

DeadRabbit80 said:


> I have a 1980 Rabbit Convertible. It had the 1.6 in it. I am wanting to swap in a porsche 924S.
> I am having trouble finding a transaxle to bolt up to it to keep it front wheel drive. Does anyone have any suggestions. I know this is going to be a major undertaking but i would like to do it if its possible.


 Don't think you're going to find a transaxle to bolt to that 2.5l, and that would only be the start of your worries.

You'd be MUCH better off going with a different motor. You could keep it simple with an 2.0l 8v ABA or a 2.0l 16v from a Passat. There's also the 1.8t. These are all more or less bolt with good transmission options. No point in reinventing the wheel with an obscure motor that offers similar performance to much cheaper and simpler swaps just to have a Porsche motor under the hood.


----------

